# My guide could'nt  find 1 hog for me



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2012)

He found 16. We put the smack down on them. They were all taken with the little ole 223. Dropped them quickly. We started hunting at about 7:30 to 8 , and by 2 we were starting to skin them out. We worked on them till about 5:30 this morning, got to sleep at 6 , slept till 10:30 , and then drove  about 4 1/2 hours home. My butt was some more tired, and its draggin now 
  If you want  an exciting hunt , call Dane " treeman101"
, he will hook you up on a hunt for hogs that you just wont believe. We had more fun than you can shake a stick at.  He is a class act thats hard to follow, you would be hard pressed to find a guy any nicer to hunt with. 


Scott


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 28, 2012)

Wtg!


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 28, 2012)

Good lord yall piled them up.Surprised yall were not riding wheelies with all that pork on the back of the truck.Congrats


----------



## DawgMedic (Jan 28, 2012)

Good Lawd at the pork!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2012)

When you start to skinning , that pile got bigger in a hurry. By the last few , the pile still looked large.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 28, 2012)

Night vision or hunting w/ dogs?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2012)

night vision.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 28, 2012)

I talked to Dane, he said you guys did all the shooting, very nice!! Way to shoot!


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on the load of porkers.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 29, 2012)

We had a blast


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 29, 2012)

Scott you are an animal!! Glad to hear the legs doing better.  Now ya got the Pork, its time to make the stew.  One day maybe I can go for pork! Congrats


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you sir


----------



## .25-06 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dane is a great guy and knows his hog hunting. Hands down the best hod hunt I have been on. Thanks for a good time Dane. If you guys are looking for a good time and a fun hunt he is your man.


----------



## nick220 (Jan 29, 2012)

How much did he charge you?


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 30, 2012)

prices?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats AWESOME right there!  Way to lay it down on them!!!

I am guessing there was a walk-in Cooler somewhere there?


----------



## weekender (Jan 30, 2012)

that's some dang fine shooting


----------



## treeman101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Scott I had a blast taking you guys hunting it was a really good trip.  Just remember that it usually does not happen like that, just glad that it did.  Yal should have pork for at least a year


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 30, 2012)

I completely understand. I have been on hunts before, and did not see anything. Its not on the guide , its just not the nite  for it to happen , but boy when it does , it sure does happen in a big way. I was due an awesome hunt, it was just our time. Thanks for helping to make it happen. 

Ga Hog Control is the website, go and check it out. You should find everything there you need to know for setting up a hunt. Scott


----------



## Throwback (Jan 30, 2012)

them pore critters. 


T


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 31, 2012)

Throwback said:


> them pore critters.
> 
> 
> T





shoulda known better them little tasty suckers

do you hate lawyers?


----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 31, 2012)

Good hunt guy's


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 31, 2012)

That was the blam-a-lam right there.  Congrats guys.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Now thats how to fill a freezer!!!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 3, 2012)

I see what you mean, Scotty. Shuudum!
(I prefer the little ones, easier to tote out)


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pigs


----------



## jpatton (Apr 12, 2012)

wow that's a load of pigs


----------



## brown518 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is a pile of bacon, sho nuff!


----------

